# I need some other words for animals



## sunandshadow (Jun 17, 2010)

As mentioned in the most recent workshop thread, I've been developing a mythological system with totem animals.  The names of the ones I've already decided on are: Llyon, Tyger, Dogge, Oeasel, Coon, Coney, Nyghtengayle.  Hopefully it's obvious from the names what the animal is, even though they're not standard words.  I want to add two herbivores to this system, and I'm considering a sheep, goat, deer, cow, or horse as the possibility.  For a deer I would probably call it Hart.  For a cow I might call it Oxxe.  But I'm having trouble thinking of good words for sheep, goat, and horse that would fit with the set I've already chosen.  Anyone have any suggestions?

When I looked up sheep the only half-tolerable synonym I found was Mouflon.  Don't really like the word Ovine, and Ram is too exclusively masculine.  I was also thinking maybe Fleece could be used.  Goat turned up the synonyms Bok, Capricorn, and the words Mohair and Cashmere.  If it helps, I am picturing a horned animal with long white wavy wool, which would be associated with clouds and rain.

Horse suggests Pony, Nag (unflattering), Bronco, Mustang, and Palfrey (I like this one but is it a word most people would know?).

So, any suggestions?

Also if you think an animal is missing from my pantheon feel free to suggest it.  If you do, please comment what you think the personality ans totemic symbolism of your animal is.


----------



## Volpino (Jun 17, 2010)

Equine for horse? I think most people that know a palfrey, but even if they don't, it's easy to educate them.


----------



## Browder (Jun 17, 2010)

How about "Steede" for horse?


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 17, 2010)

I like Mustangs. 
And how about "fauxbox" for foxbax?


----------



## sunandshadow (Jun 17, 2010)

Steede is also a nice idea!


----------



## Browder (Jun 17, 2010)

Sheep: "Ovivinin" (All the 'i's are flat)
Goat: "Caprican"


----------



## grygon (Jul 6, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> and Palfrey (I like this one but is it a word most people would know?).



Go with it.  Most people may not know it but this day and age when it takes 2secs to look a word up I promise you you just might make it a popular word once people know what it means!  I know *I* get excited when I learn a new word.

Just something to consider.


----------

